# Spraying interior trim: how much overspray?



## SkinnyAdam (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm a total noob at spraying interior trim that is already in place. I'm looking at a job now to repaying baseboards, door frames and doors. Usually I do baseboards and door frames by hand, but I really want to save the effort and brush strokes and bring my 440 in. 

The house will be inhabited while we work, and the homeowners have two small kids. I'm wondering what I would expect from overspray - it is going to coat everything in the room in dust? Is it going to be a health hazard for the kids if they are simply in the house, in another room While this happens? I do doors in the garage, so I would just be spraying the baseboards and frames.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

BAD IDEA! for the amount of time and effort that you would go through to effectively bag a ho occupied (with children) space off, you could foam roll em (2 coats even if the color change was drastic) and or brush them and be done. doors in the garage, yes. sprayer in the house, absolutely not...ime anyway. for all the reasons and concerns that you posted above.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

It can certainly be done, but like lilpaintchic said, it's probably not the best situation to learn. Keep in mind that even if you do your due diligence to contain the initial overspray and incorporate a ventilation system, you still have the issue of all the residuals that come with spraying, whether it be dust & fumes recirculating to the kids every time the heater or furnace fan kicks on, or the off-gassing of the paint as it dries & cures.

Even if you take this job on as a brush/roll trim job, might want to research the best product available to you in order to minimize the odors & risks. Mythic paint is great for owner-occupied with kids present, but BM Natura also works well. 

Make sure and take the time to communicate with your customer about what they can expect. Remember, if you go into this job with a new way of doing things, you won't really know what to expect, so you'd have no way to prepare the customer. For this reason, as well as others mentioned, spraying the trim might best be saved for a job where you've got more wiggle-room for learning.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Risk/reward just isn't there. 

I did an active reno (home owner still lived in the house) and it was such a pain. Always pulling down my masking, getting in the way, touching the wainscoting I JUST sprayed, etc


----------



## SkinnyAdam (Feb 21, 2013)

Thank you, gentlemen, for saving my a$$ once again.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Occupied homes we will not spray inside, like others said not worth it. Kids and pets around I wouldn't take a chance.

We will only spray kitchen cabinet boxes (if the ho wants to pay extra) When we do spray boxes we seal the room up very tight at entry points, open windows and have a couple of fans going. Other wise spraying just trim to me isn't worth it.


----------



## racx (May 2, 2015)

Is this situation where a HVLP could shine? I realize the fumes and such, but the main reason I was looking at a portable hvlp is to spray certain things in occupied remodels for stores. Not trying to change the subject but figured it was on topic.


----------



## TrueColors (Jul 30, 2010)

I've done it plenty, does it save time? Not really. I usually brush all my trim. I do 90% occupied homes, however I always spray stippled ceilings in all my occupied homes. Drop sheets and plastic over everything, then sweep and vacuum after. No probs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gurnoe (Sep 5, 2015)

racx said:


> Is this situation where a HVLP could shine? I realize the fumes and such, but the main reason I was looking at a portable hvlp is to spray certain things in occupied remodels for stores. Not trying to change the subject but figured it was on topic.



If you can consolidate the furniture well enough I don't see why not. My hvlp setup doesn't create a cloud that needs to be boothed like an airless or old conventional does. Why do so many people spray wood with airless sprayers(excluding air assisted)? Just because they have the gear already? I can easily spray base/doors with just drops down and a border of masking tape/paper around the trim.


----------



## racx (May 2, 2015)

Gurnoe said:


> If you can consolidate the furniture well enough I don't see why not. My hvlp setup doesn't create a cloud that needs to be boothed like an airless or old conventional does. Why do so many people spray wood with airless sprayers(excluding air assisted)? Just because they have the gear already? I can easily spray base/doors with just drops down and a border of masking tape/paper around the trim.


That's what I was wondering. I've bought a compressor setup CA Painter recommend for epoxy on some stairs. Not much overspray or dusting. Been looking at a turbine system for indoors/ better portablity. I agree with the AAA for production/finish but looking for a low dust cloud for interior. I spray with an airless whenever I can simply because it's fast.


----------

